# A "Funnel" Bowl--Mesquite and Sycamore



## David Hill (Jun 26, 2015)

Well I finally managed to achieve what most every Turner does at least once-- I made a reeeeaaaallly big funnel. I was working away on a nice Mesquite chunk/blank and ignored the little voice that said "_Measure?_". To my surprise, my carbide tool went through and I had a dancing bowl-- literally "on my hands"--no hurts and I hadn't cleaned the floor in a while--so plenty of antishock cushion.
Suffice to say that I was really _happy _() so I let it set for a bit while I figured a way to "fix" it--it was a really nice blank. Seems I had a nice piece of Sycamore that was going to be in another project that I was able to shape into a bottom with a flange that would support the bowl sides and be a good glue surface. Got lucky and it all fit on the first try--used epoxy. It even spun true!!
The bowl had a few scars from the "accident" that I minimized, just couldn't get'em all as it got interesting with sounds and vibes. Worm holes filled with epoxy, turquoise and there was a "moat" in the bowl bottom that I filled too--it just sets off the spalted Sycamore.
11 x 5 inches, lacquer finish.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 26, 2015)

Sounds like a miraculous recovery, if I understand how you pieced the two bowls together. Love the inlay! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice save David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice recovery!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2015)

Clever fix, and very nice bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice recovery!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice work David!

JayT


----------

